Ask HN: How to donate to only Firefox (not Mozilla's other projects) - devicetray0
======
devicetray0
I've only found this page [1] which donates to the Mozilla org without
specifying which project you care deeply about. Ideally there would be
sliders, like on Humble Bundle for percentages.

[1] [https://donate.mozilla.org/en-US/](https://donate.mozilla.org/en-US/)

